# Matching Panel



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi everyone

After being matched in Feb with 2 littlies, we have been waiting until now to know if we were definately prepared to proceed - we basically had to wait for a medical test to be done and then wait just as long for the results. Without going into detail, it was something pretty major that could have caused us to not go ahead but thank God, results came today and everything is NORMAL! woooo love that word...

So now our SW and their SW will be talking next week about timescales and we heard the magic words of 'matching panel'  We have already met FC and had their SW come to our house and all of that. So my question is: Do matching panels happen only once a month? Im trying to gauge how long we could be looking at before introductions etc (provided panel say yes of course   ) 

Also what else could we expect to be next steps? Either prior to or after matching panel? What would we be expected to do? We are all good to go bar having to buy some bits and pieces of course....

Any advice gratefully received

xx


----------



## zen (Nov 11, 2008)

Fingers crossed your wait is not much longer.  I think MP are as frequent as approval panels.


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Zen

Thanks   

I found out today we are going to Matching Panel on 1st July! Seems ages away but in reality it is not...then if all goes well, we start intros in mid July....   

xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Iman- congratulations. Think most places are once a month for marching panel. I know ours is. We are not far behind you if all goes to plan. Good luck. X


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

we should have had matching panel today but SW hasn't got her self sorted so paperwork not complete, our authority has a panel every 2 weeks but guess what she is away for the next so matching panel is going to be 28th june, then 7 weeks for ratification of decision them a meeting to plan out introductions so we are looking at July, we were first linked with these 2 "darlings" end of feb, SW have visited, we have had conference call with FC as they are 4 hours away and we are off to meet FC friday this week. As to what you should be doing, producing your family book and trying to get onto some post adoption training with an agency such as adoption UK, our 2 are of school age so we are doing admissions etc, getting beavers groups sorted and decorating


best of luck in your prep


----------

